# Get Well Soon Hay Wilson



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Glad to hear you are out of the hospital. I was surfing and over on NAT and seen you were ill. Good to hear you are better and take care of yourself. Hope you have someone doing the heavy work. Also, great to hear you have a great young minister keeping tabs on you. Take care of yourself.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Same here, Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Get well farm bro


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Get well soon.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Get well soon


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Didn't know you were sick. Hope you get well really soon. Best to you. Mike


----------

